# Buonaseeeeera



## Carlitos86 (8 Aprile 2019)

Buonasera (o meglio, buonanotte) da un fratello milanista che da tanto tempo vi legge, ma solo ora si iscrive, dopo la clamorosa beffa subìta l'altro ieri.
Desidero confrontarmi con chi è vicino ai colori, visto che sono circondato da amici juventini e l'unico milanista con cui posso parlare di calcio è papà


----------



## gabri65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Carlitos86 ha scritto:


> Buonasera (o meglio, buonanotte) da un fratello milanista che da tanto tempo vi legge, ma solo ora si iscrive, dopo la clamorosa beffa subìta l'altro ieri.
> Desidero confrontarmi con chi è vicino ai colori, visto che sono circondato da amici juventini e l'unico milanista con cui posso parlare di calcio è papà



Visto non ti saluta nessuno, ti dò il benvenuto io.

Ben arrivato, fratello rossonero. Spero troverai l'esperienza interessante, anche se siamo una banda di matti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Aprile 2019)

Ben arrivato, sono nuovo anch’io.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Carlitos86 ha scritto:


> Buonasera (o meglio, buonanotte) da un fratello milanista che da tanto tempo vi legge, ma solo ora si iscrive, dopo la clamorosa beffa subìta l'altro ieri.
> Desidero confrontarmi con chi è vicino ai colori, visto che sono circondato da amici juventini e l'unico milanista con cui posso parlare di calcio è papà



Benvenuto.


----------

